# New Years 2.5l Modification Resolution Thread



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I thought this would be a fun thread to start..
What modifications to your 2.5l are you planning for the New Year?

Me: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

SRI +software, and a Pioneer navi for me. I got an exhaust, spacers, I have yet to put the Coilovers. I installed an R SW.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

primary goal is Standalone Management whether it be Haltech or AEM has yet to be decided. After that whatever SRI will let me run staged injectors. The way things are going so far though probably a Jetta front end, rims and tires.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought about that one too.......My list is rather long though:
- Fog light kit
- BFI motor mount (when it comes out)
- Carbonio cold air intake
- New window and mirror switches with door handles
- New 18" rims and tires
- Projector headlights
- Scratch removal
- Navigation

Not sure yet:
- Exhaust system

I think that will cover my expenses for this year....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Um...maybe Sri with a pro.maf. And possibly going to shoot for a billet turbo. And for sure going to get new wheels. I'm tired of my 19's
So I'll look into 18x8.5 or so


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

First off, proper set of wheels, Rotiform BLQs 19x8.5 with baby stretch so that the car will looks good. Next is an SRI followed by finishing up my mounts. Tune to accommodate to 7000 rpm. Then Ed30 lip, Votex sides and if I can find used OEM HIDs. And finally, if I wanna tear into my suspension again, coils.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Um...maybe Sri with a pro.maf. And possibly going to shoot for a billet turbo. And for sure going to get new wheels. I'm tired of my 19's
> So I'll look into 18x8.5 or so


join the dark side with me and say screw a MAF and go SEM... especially if you are thinking billet turbo.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol i'm seriously considering.we'll need to figure out a base map and then sh!!T can start hitting the fan!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> I will be tearing into my suspension again.............
> So coils.
> Tapatalk


There you go! Fixed that for you!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Whats done already



carbonio intake(best hp mod so far)
eibach rear sway(noticed less rear roll a little better tendency to rotate)
vw sport springs(a bit stiffer ride and more composed and relatively comfy) 
magnaflow catback(2.25 inch sounds incredible but loud only one straight though)
Just ordered a usp catted testpipe(hate that no cat smell)
BFI torque insert(vibration and noise a bit loud but is fine out of idle rpm)
very bright 5W led paking lights(looks awesome and runs with headlights. angeleye ish look)
cool white interior leds throughout. (very nice addition thats cheap and easy)
gti like spoiler(not on)
jsw chrome on grille with red too.
A bit of chrome trim inside(done tastefully and looks very clean actually)
Fake fogs(delete maybe but looks ok actually just poser)
momo gotham shift knob. (overpriced but sexy and solid)


What I am going to get this year



17 inch silver sparco asseta gara or enkei fujin tuning wheels with all seasons, or summer if I go winter tire steelies.
UM, C2? or unitronic software
Buying gti catback and rear valence for 200$ hopefully

What I want(could be this year)



front sway
coilovers
intake manifold and tune(tune not available for mk6 yet)
R taillights or/and hid
dual exit exhaust with full 2.5 inch system and headers
Front lip 
Tdi fogs
Nls short shifter
mild tint?
Gti rotors 
engine mounts
European cubby holder and under seat tray.
pedals



What I dream about.


Turbo+AWD+6 SPEED:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for this year?

-improve the sound deadening on the car
-SRI
-Turbo (hopefully)
-install the LSD

should be a fun year


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed we see a third SRI this year based on Unitronics facebook page. Let's hope they show up and get us a nice SRI choice too...


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Fingers crossed we see a third SRI this year based on Unitronics facebook page. Let's hope they show up and get us a nice SRI choice too...


Competition drives down price


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Around tax time whenever I get my return, Ill be getting some Raderwerks LW-10s finally. Still not sure if I wanna do the bronze wheels or black but I got time to decide. Other then that, possibly get myself a header for the exhaust. Also need to tie up some loose ends on a couple things and get my car how Id like it to be again. Ill finally be moving into our renovated house sometime in the spring so Im just looking forward to that right now. I have a feeling the car will be taking a backseat to the house for awhile till were settled and I get use to all the bills.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Fingers crossed we see a third SRI this year based on Unitronics facebook page. Let's hope they show up and get us a nice SRI choice too...


when did they say this?


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

eatrach said:


> SRI +software, and a Pioneer navi for me. I got an exhaust, spacers, I have yet to put the Coilovers. I installed an R SW.


how the spacers look without the coils, i have my spacers but I'm hesitant to put them on before i lower...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> when did they say this?


Well they didn't directly buton their Facebook page they put, "Evolving beyond "software". Which suggests to me SRI, just sayin.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

lessthanalex said:


> Well they didn't directly buton their Facebook page they put, "Evolving beyond "software". Which suggests to me SRI, just sayin.


This equates to SRI how?
Evolving beyond software could mean lots of things..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> This equates to SRI how?
> Evolving beyond software could mean lots of things..


lol


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Equates to SRI because they've been hinting at it for quite a while now. For them to move away from software would tell me they're gonna be releasing parts. I could be wrong but I'm reading into it a little. Either way, 2012 should be a good year for the 2.5L since IE has it hooked up to the engine dyno.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed, 2012 should be a good year for the 2.5L


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoping for LSD and clutch. I used to build power and replace these things as they break... but i guess im getting older and wiser so i want to make this as unbreakable as possible before making power lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

prenne5050 said:


> how the spacers look without the coils, i have my spacers but I'm hesitant to put them on before i lower...


looks bad ass. i am not going to drop it too much though; maybe an inch.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmm I really have been eye balling a set of fikse profil 10 wheels lately... And honestly I need to get a limited slip badly! Peg legged burn outs suck!
I'm also considering getting this front mount intercooler I have laying in the garage bolted up!

I've got everything mocked up and ready to go...but then again I think the new c2 fmic is a much better (easy) solution...


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely some 35% tint all the way around is first on my list. I cant stand the headlights behind me at night or the sun during the day.

I already have:
APR Carbonion CAI

Want this year:
C2 or UM Tune
35% Tints all the way around
TDI Fogs

Future:
AWE Exhaust
UM SRI
DG Springs


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Mods to come in the spring/summer:

definite:
-SRI
*-C2 stage 3* 
-more gauges to monitor car
-upgrade brakes
-motor/trans mounts

Possible:
-LSD
-3" TBE
-new wheels


Mods depend on how much money I make in the summer:thumbdown: So far I should be making a lot more than I did last summer though :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i want to sell more 2.5L parts, and installs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i want to sell more 2.5L parts, and installs.


I concur. :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i want to sell more 2.5L parts, and installs.


You'll get one of those out of me:wave:




[email protected] said:


> I concur. :laugh:


You too!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll be waiting for that call


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Me 2 if I pick up that header anytime this year but also for some other things.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

edited my original post


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

supercharger

drilled rotors

rear tire carrier

skid plates, front and rear

Mud flaps

build new exhaust


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Have:
Carbonio CAI
20/20/35 Tints
Smoked OEM Tails
Powder coated Black Classix rims

Looking forward to:
AWE exhaust
APR tune
Coilovers 

and with all this talk about SRI's maybe one laaaate into the year.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I want exhaust, dp, sri, tune and suspension and maybe wheels. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Have:
> 
> 20/20/35 *Tints*


What are tints? Lol

I am hoping to get my hood notch filled and maybe a few other things. All depends.


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like a tune and a header that actually has gains.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

madbikes said:


> I'd like a tune and a header that actually has gains.


c2 and evo header


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I hear the c2 cast manifold bolted up to a precision turbo makes actual power! 

Lord knows mine did! Ha ha

I'm going to be taking on re wiring the bay this year with high quality heat shrink wrapping and mesh. Going to shorten and lengthen some sections to get everything tucked away nicely. Its going to require re pinning the OEM connections and possibly going as far as amphenol mil spec connectors. I want clean and tidy


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone know how to pin amphenol connectors?? Do I need the 200 plus dollar tool? Because if that's the case, maybe just a super clean wire tuck will suffice


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

getting:
c2 SRI & tune
USP test pipe
ss brake lines

want:
stg 2 or 3 turbo
build new exhaust
mild tint
fogs
lsd
engine/tranny mounts
short shifter
trunk lip
ITS NEVER ENDING :banghead:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol i'm seriously considering.we'll need to figure out a base map and then sh!!T can start hitting the fan!


Well now that IE isn't gonna be using the new AEM on the engine dyno I'm leaning heavily towards Haltech Platinum Sport 2000.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

already done in 2012, painted the front emblem white, blue blind spot mirrors and clear side marker.

for the rest of the year
>remove trunk spoiler and fill holes and re spray
>respray bumper and possibly shave the bumper while I'm at it
>cut the dead coils from my springs for moar low lol
>clear untinted tails
>LED's inside and out
>A3 dsg shift knob
>finish my summer wheels by the summer!
>Tint
>some engine/trans mounts, probably ECS as they are down the road from me 

Want
>have my dash wrapped in leather at some point.....


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Building a 2.5 engine in a corrado syncro and putting a turbo on the engine.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

stef 4x4 said:


> Building a 2.5 engine in a corrado syncro and putting a turbo on the engine.


You Officially MUST post pics and process updates regularly if you go forward with this!

Good luck with the build! Sounds fun


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I only want one thing:

- tune for 09 stage 3 turbo

Have:

- C2 stage 3 kit, everything hot coated
- C2 3" tbe
- 550cc injectors, Walsbro fuel pump kit

Debating about getting:

- engine/trans mounts
- new built 5 or 6spd 
- bigger turbo
- SRI (only after stage 3 install)
- slicks for front wheels (only after stage 3 install)


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

TrillyPop said:


> I only want one thing:
> 
> - tune for 09 stage 3 turbo
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> You Officially MUST post pics and process updates regularly if you go forward with this!
> 
> Good luck with the build! Sounds fun


Don't worry, pics will be there in some time.


----------



## Andy rhode (Nov 14, 2011)

C2 SRI
Apr 91 octane software
Either raceland coils or eibach springs
Hopefully someone to take my enkei wheels and get different ones.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

fmxr47 said:


> already done in 2012, painted the front emblem white, blue blind spot mirrors and clear side marker.
> 
> for the rest of the year
> >remove trunk spoiler and fill holes and re spray
> ...


:facepalm:

meh.... the dash is already really nice and dont think leather would be the best thing to do. I also do not recommend cutting springs. But its your car and your free to do whatever you want.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Current mods:

-R Euro tails
-R Rear bumper
-Techtonics tuning central outlet "cat-back" exhaust
-USP Test pipe with high flow cat
-Carbonio CAI
-Pioneer double din head unit
-Pair of 10 inch kicker subs in hatch with ken wood amp
-Replaced all door speakers with 6 inch kicker speakers with tweeters
-LED DRL rep headlights
-Nuespeed springs
-Set of Detroits
-Rear Parcel tray

Mods to install:

-Slimeline LED strips in place of fogs
-Complete OEM Votex kit (side skirts, hatch spoiler and front bumper lip)
-New set of 18x8 ET43 OZ Hamann wheels.

Mods that I want:

-C2 Stage II
-Air bag slam with Accuair e-level management system
-Leather upholstered custom interior


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you notice a difference with the test pipe? Mine will be here monday. I have carbonio and magnaflow.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jaja123 said:


> Did you notice a difference with the test pipe? ...


Dude, you've asked this question multiple times now and you've made a couple threads on it..
Was your question not answered?
Sorry I had to be that guy. I just can't understand why you keep asking.
Maybe you're just excited and that's cool, but too many of the same question.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

did anybody start making progress on their lists yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> for this year?
> 
> -improve the sound deadening on the car
> -SRI
> ...


-i have added some b-quiet extreme to the trunk and door skins... only the floor left.

- the sri is within a month of completion

-waiting for the time to install the LSD, since the install shop is 200 miles away, i just cant install it any day.|

-turbo will happen if the money allows it.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I need to install this. It has been sitting for a few years.










I also want to do a bit of sound deadening.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

^if you decide to not install it. i call dibs.



pennsydubbin said:


> did anybody start making progress on their lists yet?


i got my SRI/tune, and catback. I am waiting for BFI to officially release the motormount so i can put that in along with their tranny mount. (should i go stage 1 or 2?, its my DD and i dont mind vibration, but i dont want anything that is bone jarring), HPA puck, short shifter, lightweight pulley. change fluids
looks like ill be busy right before the spring show season. once i get my tax returns i will knock that list out


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

IE Polished valve cover
Header
C2 or Uni Motorsports tune for the 09
E code headlights
Pioneer BT radio (as my OEM LCD is cracked)
GLI Sideskirts
I really want new coils, I need adjustable dampening


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

Done already:
H&R Sport Cup Kit
Votex rear spoiler, rear valance, front lip

2012 to do:
EJ, AWE, or Magnaflow (debating on if I like the sound or not) catback
BSH or Carbonio Intake
C2 Race Software (are headers *required* for this????)
Thunderbunny side skirts
BFI transmission mount + insert and torque arm insert

Future to do, aka Wish List!!!!
SRI
Bags or H&R Ultra Lows
OEM led tails
Proper Wheels
C2 Stage 2 Turbo (possible)

:wave:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> ^if you decide to not install it. i call dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 2. After it gets broken in it isn't bad at all.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I've started making some progress I suppose, although my list is changing slightly. A local group of dubs is talking about making the 5,000km round trip to Vegas for Wuste this June so I've started piecing together badgeless... Gonna throw on a Bayson R ed30 rep lip and Votex rep skirts. Then it's just fill the notch and I'm good to go...well after paint! I'm also now looking into doing a GTI brake swap instead of doing Boxster setup cause then I'll have the right rotors and will only need to swap out the calipers!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

my car is going threw some big changes..... Changing the turbo set-up, as well as a few other odds and ends. Here's what i have, and whats on its way 

Have:
Precision 6262 T4 .68a/r Ball bearing turbo
Tial MVR 44mm wastegate
New 235/40-18 BFGoodrich KDW's 

Ordered/on its way:
IE connecting rods
JE 8.5:1 Compression Pistons
Head studs
Rod and main Bearings
Bluewater Performance T4 turbo manifold

Still need to order:
IE Single Surge Tank with Bosch 044
Aeromotive Fuel Pressure regulator
Motor mounts
Possible 870cc or 1200cc injectors

Being put together for me elsewhere.......

A 6 speed AWD trans with a TDI gear set........ That is all for now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i might be adding a set of 550 injectors to the mix!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

R32 SW: check
KONI coilover: check
UM SRI: reserved 
UM software tuning: check
Spacers: 20mm need to be sold, move the front to the back and order 10mm for the front.
EVOM CAI: waiting on Gabe with some photos
Evo headers: umm I will order any day.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

02A trans swap in my mk1.:laugh:


----------

